# Movies for 2009 Coming Up!



## MA-Caver (Jan 7, 2009)

Some surprising additions and some NOT so surprising 
http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/collections/gallery/1292/most-anticipated-movies-of-2009/fp#photo0

Hope "Where The Wild Things Are" is gonna be good! Dir. Spike Lee at the helm. 

Cavers are already talking about this one... not having seen the first one I am doubtful that I'll see the second...  http://www.cinematical.com/2009/01/06/an-early-look-at-the-descent-part-2/


----------



## arnisador (Jan 7, 2009)

Lots of good stuff! Watchmen (if they stop haggling over it), Wolverine, T4, HP6...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes this should be agreat year for the movies, I hope


----------



## stickarts (Jan 7, 2009)

I am hoping Star Trek will be a good one.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm most excited about Wolverine and Sherlock Holmes.  I hope they don't completly screw up the Watchmen.

David


----------



## Steve (Jan 8, 2009)

Watchmen is going to be VERY difficult to adapt.  I'm skeptical.  It's been decades since I read it, but I thought the only one to have actual superpowers was the blue guy.  Am I mistaken?  It looks from the preview like they all have powers.

Monsters Vs Aliens looks GREAT!  I really like the resurgence in quality family films.
Wolverine will probably be good.  I'm looking forward to it, but not as much as Star Trek.  If Star Trek isn't good, I'm going to be very sad.  It looks terrific from the previews so far.

Angels Vs Demons was a better book than Da Vinci Code, although I don't think Brown is that great of an author.  Still, this one might translate better to screen as it's staged with more action and has a more screen friendly plot.  Still, I'm expecting this to be a snoozer like the last one.  

I haven't seen much about Terminator Salvation but Christian Bale is a plus.  

Pixar's movies all look silly to me, but they all end up being pretty good.  They're getting increasingly preachy.  Hopefully UP won't try to brainwash me.

Inglorious Basterds...  never heard of it, but with Brad Pitt and Quentin Terentino, I expect it'll be pretty good.

It looks like it's going to be a pretty good year!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Watchmen is going to be VERY difficult to adapt.  I'm skeptical.  It's been decades since I read it, but I thought the only one to have actual superpowers was the blue guy.



Yup. The previews look very good, though they've admitted to tweaking the ending.

But, it's tied up in legal wrangling now.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 8, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Watchmen is going to be VERY difficult to adapt. I'm skeptical. It's been decades since I read it, but I thought the only one to have actual superpowers was the blue guy. Am I mistaken? It looks from the preview like they all have powers.
> 
> Monsters Vs Aliens looks GREAT! I really like the resurgence in quality family films.
> Wolverine will probably be good. I'm looking forward to it, but not as much as Star Trek. If Star Trek isn't good, I'm going to be very sad. It looks terrific from the previews so far.
> ...


I beg your pardon!?!


----------

